

ASK: Do you think there is a need for temporary key messengers? - 20andup

Would you like a messenger that stores a temporary key that you can give out on the internet for other people to connect with you?<p>When you are done, you can generate a new key so that you stop getting connected by random strangers.
======
ahazred8ta
So, disposable user names / screen names for instant messaging? That would be
good. It would be convenient to allow "username+filterword" as a contact
address, the way gmail and spamgourmet do.

Most of the existing 'disposable' ones are web based chatrooms.
[http://www.webresourcesdepot.com/7-free-disposable-chat-
syst...](http://www.webresourcesdepot.com/7-free-disposable-chat-systems-for-
instant-communication/) Also see
[https://www.spamgourmet.com](https://www.spamgourmet.com)

~~~
20andup
Thanks. Yeah thats the idea.

~~~
ahazred8ta
Is there a way to contact you or follow up on this? There is no contact info
in your profile's "About" field.
[https://news.ycombinator.com/user?id=20andup](https://news.ycombinator.com/user?id=20andup)

